# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  کنکور 99 کنکوری سخت و مشابه یا حتی سخت تر از کنکور94

## dina.kh

سلام دوستان من چند سال از درس دور بودم و میخواستم برای کنکور 99بخونم اما بیشتر کسایی که کنکوری بودن و باهام صحبت کردن گفتن که چون کنکور امسال فوق العاده ساده بوده کنکور سال بعد سخت میاد حتما چون سنجش سخت میده سوالارو تا نظام جدیدا رو تفکیک کنه و نظام قدیما هم درس عبرتی بشن برای اینکه کسی پشت کنکور نمونه و دیگه یه  سنجش مثل امسال بابت سوالا اعتراض نکنن بهم گفتن که بیخیال امسال بشم و بشینم برای 1400بخونم خواستم مظر شما رو بدونم چون خیلی نگرانم و بی قرار ،واقعا سال بعد قراره همچین کاری کنن اگه مثل کنکور 94 بشه که نمیشه قبول شد ممنون از راهنماییتون

----------


## BARONI

سلام دوست عزیز
کنکور سخت تر باشه به نفع همه هست
این افتضاحی که امسال به بار اورده دیگه تکرار نمیشه

----------


## dina.kh

کنکور 94 واقعا خیلی سخت بود خیلی همچین کنکوری بیاد واقعا نمیشه قبول شد

----------


## NVIDIA

سلام
دقت داشته باشین این حرفا همه بر پایه حدس و گمانه
با هیچ منطقی نمیتونیم مدعی بشیم کنکور 99 رو سخت میدن یا اسون 
نظام جدید میخواین کنکور بدین دیگه ؟

پ.ن : تو پست اولتون نوشتین کنکور 1490  :Yahoo (94):  جدا اون موقع هم کنکور هست عایا ؟  :Yahoo (111):

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط dina.kh


سلام دوستان من چند سال از درس دور بودم و میخواستم برای کنکور 99بخونم اما بیشتر کسایی که کنکوری بودن و باهام صحبت کردن گفتن که چون کنکور امسال فوق العاده ساده بوده کنکور سال بعد سخت میاد حتما چون سنجش سخت میده سوالارو تا نظام جدیدا رو تفکیک کنه و نظام قدیما هم درس عبرتی بشن برای اینکه کسی پشت کنکور نمونه و دیگه یه  سنجش مثل امسال بابت سوالا اعتراض نکنن بهم گفتن که بیخیال امسال بشم و بشینم برای 1490بخونم خواستم مظر شما رو بدونم چون خیلی نگرانم و بی قرار ،واقعا سال بعد قراره همچین کاری کنن اگه مثل کنکور 94 بشه که نمیشه قبول شد ممنون از راهنماییتون


کاش سخت باشه!

چی بود امسال طرف همه رو زده بالای ۸۰ رتبه اش شده ۱۰۰۰

سال ۹۵،۹۶،۹۷ می‌شد ۷۰۰ یا ۸۰۰(خیلی آسون بودن حالا)
۹۴می‌شد زیر ۲۰۰
۹۳ می‌شد تک رقمی یا دو رقمی

کنکور سخت، به نفع کسی عه که درس زیاد خونده..
ممکنه طرف ۸۰ بزنه و تبریز بیاره!
اما اگه آسون باشه طرف با ۸۰ زدن اهواز میاره 

کنکور سخت خیلی بهتره به نظرم. 
سخت به این معناست که فقط اونایی که صحیح و عمیق خوندن خوب میزنن.نه همه.*

----------


## dina.kh

خو اخه زیست 94 رو کی میتونست خوب بزنه خدایی 20 درصد زدن کنکور 94 هم سخت بود چه برسه به درصد بالاتر برای پزشکی

----------


## dina.kh

> *
> 
> کاش سخت باشه!
> 
> چی بود امسال طرف همه رو زده بالای ۸۰ رتبه اش شده ۱۰۰۰
> 
> سال ۹۵،۹۶،۹۷ می‌شد ۷۰۰ یا ۸۰۰(خیلی آسون بودن حالا)
> ۹۴می‌شد زیر ۲۰۰
> ۹۳ می‌شد تک رقمی یا دو رقمی
> ...


مثلا کنکور 94 زیست 80 کار تک رقمی هم نبود چه برسه به بقیه

----------


## mehrab98

باز تحلیلا و پیش بینیای بیخودی و صرفا از رو هوا حرف زدن شروع شد. 
قبل کنکور ۹۸ ام ازین حرفا خیلییی زدن.

----------


## parsagolnia

مطمئن باش اینجوری نمیشه. از 98 که حتما سخت تره و عجیب نیست ولی به سختی چند سال آخر کنکور نظام قدیم اصلا نزدیک هم نخواهد شد. اون سال ها دیگه طراح ها کتاب ها رو جویده بودن. نکته های اصلی تموم شده بود مجبور بودن سخت بیارن. الان کتاب های نظام جدید هنوز تا دلت بخواد مطلب داره

----------


## Dr_ali.omp

سلام به شایعات توجه نکن...سنجش به دنبال عبرت گرفتن و این چیزا نیست...اگرم کنکور سخت بشه برا همه سخت میشه نه فقط برا شما درنتیجه درکل تاثیر خاصی نداره درهرصورت هرکسی بهتر اماده بشه نتیجه ی بهتری هم میگیره....بشین درستو بخون الکی یکسال عمر خودتو تلف نکن فقط بخاطر یه شایعه...وقتی بقیه میتونن موفق بشن قطعا تو هم میتونی ولی اگ بقیه نتونن اونوقت تو باید بتونی
بنظرمم نظام جدید کنکور بده چون میگی چند سال از درس دوری  و واسه همین مباحث یادت نیس و درسای نظام جدید هم حجمشون کمتره و درکل یکم اسونتره از قدیم....احتمال زیاد هم از مباحث مشترکشون سوالای بیشتری میدن پس سعی کن مباحث مشترکو با تمرکز و خوب بخونی...ایشاله که نتیجه میگیری

----------


## Aryan-

> سلام دوستان من چند سال از درس دور بودم و میخواستم برای کنکور 99بخونم اما بیشتر کسایی که کنکوری بودن و باهام صحبت کردن گفتن که چون کنکور امسال فوق العاده ساده بوده کنکور سال بعد سخت میاد حتما چون سنجش سخت میده سوالارو تا نظام جدیدا رو تفکیک کنه و نظام قدیما هم درس عبرتی بشن برای اینکه کسی پشت کنکور نمونه و دیگه یه  سنجش مثل امسال بابت سوالا اعتراض نکنن بهم گفتن که بیخیال امسال بشم و بشینم برای 1400بخونم خواستم مظر شما رو بدونم چون خیلی نگرانم و بی قرار ،واقعا سال بعد قراره همچین کاری کنن اگه مثل کنکور 94 بشه که نمیشه قبول شد ممنون از راهنماییتون


سلام عزیزم

بعنوان مشاور بهتون می گم هیچ کسی نمی تونه پیش بینی کنه کنکور آینده چطور خواهد بود و روند انتخاب سوالات و نظارت بر روی اون ها استاندارد هست. یعنی اگر سخت باشه برای همه سخته اگر آسون برای همه آسونه.

حالا که از درس چند سال دور بودید نظام جدید رو انتخاب کنید هم یه حاشیه اطمینان ایجاد می کنید هم با این گرونی کتاب حداقل کتاب هایی خریدید که سال بعد که قبول شدید بتونید کتاب هاتون رو بفروشید.

ضمنا شما از الان با برنامه دقیق و منسجم جلو برید و اعتماد به نفس داشته باشید و تلاش کنید.کنکور 99 قبول می شید.

اگر رشته تون تجربی هست بعنوان مشاور می تونم کمک تون کنم.

شایعات بی اساس رو پیگیری نکنید که فقط وارد حاشیه می شید.

موفق باشید.

----------


## NiNi

*من یه چیزی یادمه فسیلا لطفاً تأیید کنین  

سال ۹۵ همه میگفتن چون فرده آسون میشه

کلاً یه نظریه بود که سال‌های زوج سخت میشه کنکور سال‌های فرد آسون*

----------


## dina.kh

> سلام عزیزم
> 
> بعنوان مشاور بهتون می گم هیچ کسی نمی تونه پیش بینی کنه کنکور آینده چطور خواهد بود و روند انتخاب سوالات و نظارت بر روی اون ها استاندارد هست. یعنی اگر سخت باشه برای همه سخته اگر آسون برای همه آسونه.
> 
> حالا که از درس چند سال دور بودید نظام جدید رو انتخاب کنید هم یه حاشیه اطمینان ایجاد می کنید هم با این گرونی کتاب حداقل کتاب هایی خریدید که سال بعد که قبول شدید بتونید کتاب هاتون رو بفروشید.
> 
> ضمنا شما از الان با برنامه دقیق و منسجم جلو برید و اعتماد به نفس داشته باشید و تلاش کنید.کنکور 99 قبول می شید.
> 
> اگر رشته تون تجربی هست بعنوان مشاور می تونم کمک تون کنم.
> ...


ببخشید شما رشته تون چیه !؟

----------


## dina.kh

من نظام قدیمم و چون یه چیزایی  یادمه بهتر میدونم نظام قدیم کنکور بدم ،  ولی از اینکه اونقدر سخت بیاد نشه درصد خوب کسب کرد میترسم

----------


## _Senoritta_

_والا قرار بود کنکور ۹۸ هم سخت ترین کنکور تاریخ باشه
ولی وضعیت رو که دیدید
بعدشم‌مگه مهد کودکه ؟تنبیه بشه که نمونن پشت کنکور_

----------


## dina.kh

والا نمیدونم میگن به خاطر اعتراض نظام قدیما به کنکور امسال سال بعد رو سنجش خیلی سخت میده حتما یه چیزی تو مایه های 94 یا سخت تر

----------


## hamed_habibi

​ب علت اعتراضاتی ک سال 94 شد دیگه همچین کنکوری نمیدن...باید ب فکر بچه های روستا مناطق محرومم باشن کنکور سخت ب نفع مناطق یک دو درس خونا ومرفح هاست کنکور معقول باشه ب نفع همه س....هرسال اینو میگن شما گوش نده سنجش برخلاف همه باوراس همه فک میکردن ک 98سخت بشه اسون ترین کنکور دهه 90بود ولاه...اتفاقا همه دبیرا میگن سال بعدم همینه....از تام لند گرفته تا کلاسینو

----------


## dina.kh

مگه سال 94 دانش اموزا اعتراض کردن !؟

----------


## dina.kh

> ​ب علت اعتراضاتی ک سال 94 شد دیگه همچین کنکوری نمیدن...باید ب فکر بچه های روستا مناطق محرومم باشن کنکور سخت ب نفع مناطق یک دو درس خونا ومرفح هاست کنکور معقول باشه ب نفع همه س....هرسال اینو میگن شما گوش نده سنجش برخلاف همه باوراس همه فک میکردن ک 98سخت بشه اسون ترین کنکور دهه 90بود ولاه...اتفاقا همه دبیرا میگن سال بعدم همینه....از تام لند گرفته تا کلاسینو



اخه سال 94 واقعا کسی اعتراض نکرد مثلا امسال اعتراضات به سایتا کشیده شد ولی سال 94 هیچی نبوده تو هیچ سایتی هم نیست

----------


## saj8jad

به نظرم میرسه که کنکور 99 استاندارد تر خواهد بود به نسبت کنکور 98 
یعنی چی حالا منظورم چیه
یعنی اینکه ما شاهد خواهیم بود که سوالات درجه سختی و مفهومی بیشتری خواهند داشت البته بصورت کاملا معقولانه (نه فضایی!)
یعنی به یه اینصورت که دیگه ما شاهد این نخواهیم بود که هر کی از راه برسه چند فقره درصد 100 تو کارنامش داشته باشه (!)

رفع ابهام 1 : کنکور 99 مثل 94 نخواهد بود
رفع ابهام 2 : کنکور 99 مثل 98 گلابی نخواهد بود
رفع ابهام 3 : کنکور 99 میانگینی از درجه سختی ـ کیفی کنکورهای 93و94و97و98 خواهد بود

تا رفع ابهام های بعدی (!)، بدرود

----------


## dina.kh

اقای سجاد یعنی یه چیزی تو مایه های 96 یا 97 حدودا !؟ این رفع ابهام هم بفرمایید

----------


## dina.kh

> به نظرم میرسه که کنکور 99 استاندارد تر خواهد بود به نسبت کنکور 98 
> یعنی چی حالا منظورم چیه
> یعنی اینکه ما شاهد خواهیم بود که سوالات درجه سختی و مفهومی بیشتری خواهند داشت البته بصورت کاملا معقولانه (نه فضایی!)
> یعنی به یه اینصورت که دیگه ما شاهد این نخواهیم بود که هر کی از راه برسه چند فقره درصد 100 تو کارنامش داشته باشه (!)
> 
> رفع ابهام 1 : کنکور 99 مثل 94 نخواهد بود
> رفع ابهام 2 : کنکور 99 مثل 98 گلابی نخواهد بود
> رفع ابهام 3 : کنکور 99 میانگینی از درجه سختی ـ کیفی کنکورهای 93و94و97و98 خواهد بود
> 
> تا رفع ابهام های بعدی (!)، بدرود



یعنی تقریبا مثل 95 یا 96 یا سخت تر از اونا !؟ تقریبا شبیه به کدام کنکور این چند سال !؟

----------


## saj8jad

> اقای سجاد یعنی یه چیزی تو مایه های 96 یا 97 حدودا !؟ این رفع ابهام هم بفرمایید





> یعنی تقریبا مثل 95 یا 96 یا سخت تر از اونا !؟ تقریبا شبیه به کدام کنکور این چند سال !؟


سلام
فکر کنم منظور و نظر شخصیم رو کامل رسوندم گرامی 

رفع ابهام 1 : کنکور 99 مثل 94 نخواهد بود
رفع ابهام 2 : کنکور 99 مثل 98 گلابی نخواهد بود
رفع ابهام 3 : کنکور 99 *میانگینی* از درجه سختی ـ کیفی *کنکورهای 93و94و97و98* خواهد بود

اگر بخوام با رسم شکل (!) توضیح بدم میشه اینطوری => *کنکور 93و94 |کنکور 99| کنکور 97و98*

----------


## dina.kh

> سلام
> فکر کنم منظور و نظر شخصیم رو کامل رسوندم گرامی 
> 
> رفع ابهام 1 : کنکور 99 مثل 94 نخواهد بود
> رفع ابهام 2 : کنکور 99 مثل 98 گلابی نخواهد بود
> رفع ابهام 3 : کنکور 99 *میانگینی* از درجه سختی ـ کیفی *کنکورهای 93و94و97و98* خواهد بود
> 
> اگر بخوام با رسم شکل (!) توضیح بدم میشه اینطوری => *کنکور 93و94 |کنکور 99| کنکور 97و98*



میدونم من نمیدونم واقعا میانگین اینا چی میشه !؟میانگین اینا میشه یه چیزی تو مایه های 95'96 یا اینطور بگم این میانگین شبیه به کدوم کنکور میشه !؟

----------


## Fcbvb

تو که انقد خوب پیش بینی میکنی 
یه پیش بینی بکن ببین کدوم سوالای سخت میاد ما بخونیم قبول شیم بره پیع کارش این کنکوره لعنتی

----------


## saj8jad

> میدونم من نمیدونم واقعا میانگین اینا چی میشه !؟میانگین اینا میشه یه چیزی تو مایه های 95'96 یا اینطور بگم این میانگین شبیه به کدوم کنکور میشه !؟


(!)
شما 99 روی یه چیزی تو مایه های 96-97 در نظر بگیر ولی یکمی سخت تر
هر چند اینا همش روی کاغذ و بر اساس احتمالاته (با توجه به شرایط و واقعیت های فعلی)

----------


## saj8jad

> تو که انقد خوب پیش بینی میکنی 
> یه پیش بینی بکن ببین کدوم سوالای سخت میاد ما بخونیم قبول شیم بره پیع کارش این کنکوره لعنتی


هنوز گوی شیشه ای که از amazon سفارش دادم نرسیده دستم عزیز 
برسه، چشم (!)
 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## dina.kh

کلا هر جور بیاد برای ترازی بین 8تا 9500 میشه همین امسال نتیجه گرفت !؟

----------


## Fcbvb

> هنوز گوی شیشه ای که از amazon سفارش دادم نرسیده دستم عزیز 
> برسه، چشم (!)


یه ندا بده اومد

----------


## dina.kh

> هنوز گوی شیشه ای که از amazon سفارش دادم نرسیده دستم عزیز 
> برسه، چشم (!)



ببخشید همش سسوال میپرسم من چون 93 و95 کنکور دادم یعنی اگه بر این اساس کنکور 99رو تو مایه های 96،97 در نظر بگیریم یه کمی سخت تر میشه شبیه به 95یا 93 اصلا کنکور 95 از 96 و 97 سخت تر بود یا اسون تر

----------


## dina.kh

در واقع من چون سطح بقیه کنکورا رو نمیدونم ولی فقط میتونم با 95 که خودم شرکت کردم بسنجم به خاطر همین میشه این مقایسه رو با کنکور 95 برام بگید با عرض معذرت  ،این تحلیل رو بر مبنای سطح کنکور 95 بگید ممنو میشک

----------


## saj8jad

> ببخشید همش سسوال میپرسم من چون 93 و95 کنکور دادم یعنی اگه بر این اساس کنکور 99رو تو مایه های 96،97 در نظر بگیریم یه کمی سخت تر میشه شبیه به 95یا 93 اصلا کنکور 95 از 96 و 97 سخت تر بود یا اسون تر


خواهش میکنم ولی چرا آدمو خودکشی میدید آخه (!)  :Yahoo (94): 
عزیز اینا همش حدس و پیش بینی (نه پیشگویی) هستش  :Yahoo (1): ، به هر حال شما باید خودتون رو آماده کنید برای هر نوع کنکوری با هر نوع سوالاتی با هر درجه سختیی و ...
چیزی که میشه گفت اینه که کنکور 99 مثل 98 به نوعی آسون طرح نمیشه و درجه سختی نسبتا بیشتری خواهد داشت
حالا اینکه این درجه سختی چقدر هستش، بقول پرزیدنت دونالد، we'll see what happens (!)

----------


## tiny-ghost

خدا کنه سخت تر از این 98 باشه.هرکی میرسید زیستش بالای 80 بود

----------


## MoeinSanjary

حالا یه سوال. عزیزایی که میگین از کنکور آسون ضربه می خورین؛ اگه کنکور سخت بشه، اونی که توی کنکور آسون از شما بیشتر می زنه، توی کنکور سخت از شما کمتر می زنه؟

----------


## DR._.ALI

امیدوارم سخت ترین کنکور تاریخ کنکور 99 باشه!
هر چی کنکور سخت تر باشه واسه کسی که خونده بهتره و قبولی ها راحت تره!همون کنکور 94 دوست من با درصدای خیلی پایین بهترین رشته رو قبول شده بود.کنکور ساده باشه که همه بالا میزنن تهش درصدا میره بالا و رتبه ها هم افتضاح میشه با درصد بالا.از خداتون هم باشه کنکور سخت باشه

----------


## dina.kh

واقعا نمیدونم فقط میگم اونقدر سخت نباشه کلا نشه هیچی جواب داد

----------


## dina.kh

> خواهش میکنم ولی چرا آدمو خودکشی میدید آخه (!) 
> عزیز اینا همش حدس و پیش بینی (نه پیشگویی) هستش ، به هر حال شما باید خودتون رو آماده کنید برای هر نوع کنکوری با هر نوع سوالاتی با هر درجه سختیی و ...
> چیزی که میشه گفت اینه که کنکور 99 مثل 98 به نوعی آسون طرح نمیشه و درجه سختی نسبتا بیشتری خواهد داشت
> حالا اینکه این درجه سختی چقدر هستش، بقول پرزیدنت دونالد، we'll see what happens (!)


عذر میخوام سوال میپرسم دوباره ،ببینید این پیش بینس شما که میگه به اسونی 98نیست و نسبتا سخت میشه یعنس اکه بخوایم این نسبتا سخت رو با کنکور 95  در نظر بگیریم چطور میشه ،ببخشید .من فقط تحلیل رو برمبنای 95 متوجه میشم

----------


## saj8jad

> عذر میخوام سوال میپرسم دوباره ،ببینید این پیش بینس شما که میگه به اسونی 98نیست و نسبتا سخت میشه یعنس اکه بخوایم این نسبتا سخت رو با کنکور 95  در نظر بگیریم چطور میشه ،ببخشید .من فقط تحلیل رو برمبنای 95 متوجه میشم


نه خواهش میکنم، اون که صرفا مزاح بود  :Yahoo (1): 
ببین من خودم تصور میکنم *از 95 قدری سخت تر* باشه، اما اونطوری هم نخواهد بود که کس نتونه درصدهای خوب کسب کنه
مثلا اگر کسی با تلاش یکسان تو کنکور 98 درسی رو 100 زده، تو کنکور 99 احتمالا درصدش میشه 85-90

----------


## dina.kh

> نه خواهش میکنم، اون که صرفا مزاح بود 
> ببین من خودم تصور میکنم *از 95 قدری سخت تر* باشه، اما اونطوری هم نخواهد بود که کس نتونه درصدهای خوب کسب کنه
> مثلا اگر کسی با تلاش یکسان تو کنکور 98 درسی رو 100 زده، تو کنکور 99 احتمالا درصدش میشه 85-90


ببخشید یه سوال دیگه برای ترازی بین 8 تا9500 کار حدودی چطور هست !؟ مثلا من رو در نظر بگیرید که کنکور 99 میخوام ازمون بدم و از حدود دو هفته دیگه وقتم ازاد میشه برای خوندن یه همچین فردی با توحه به زمان باقی مونده میتونه تراز 9 کسب کنه

----------


## saj8jad

> ببخشید یه سوال دیگه برای ترازی بین 8 تا9500 کار حدودی چطور هست !؟ مثلا من رو در نظر بگیرید که کنکور 99 میخوام ازمون بدم و از حدود دو هفته دیگه وقتم ازاد میشه برای خوندن یه همچین فردی با توحه به زمان باقی مونده میتونه تراز 9 کسب کنه


چی چطور هست؟!
بله قطعا میشه، حتی میشه ترازتون رو افزایش هم بدید و در نتیجه رتبه بهتری کسب کنید
یک نکته بگم خدمتتون که دنبال این نباشید که من یا امثال من بگیم میشه یا نمیشه
شما باید قبل از هر چیزی هدفتون رو مشخص کنید، مثلا کسب رتبه زیر 1000 ـ رشته فلان دانشگاه بهمان با درصدهای فلان
بعد با توجه به هدفتون، استراتژی و نقشه راهتون رو خودتون تهیه و ترسیم کنید و سپس برنامه ریزی کنید و در حد توان به مطالعه بپردازید
در این صورت موفقیت شما تضمین شده هستش حتی اگر پایه درسی تون ضعیف باشه
موفق باشید

----------


## Alirezad_031

> سلام دوستان من چند سال از درس دور بودم و میخواستم برای کنکور 99بخونم اما بیشتر کسایی که کنکوری بودن و باهام صحبت کردن گفتن که چون کنکور امسال فوق العاده ساده بوده کنکور سال بعد سخت میاد حتما چون سنجش سخت میده سوالارو تا نظام جدیدا رو تفکیک کنه و نظام قدیما هم درس عبرتی بشن برای اینکه کسی پشت کنکور نمونه و دیگه یه  سنجش مثل امسال بابت سوالا اعتراض نکنن بهم گفتن که بیخیال امسال بشم و بشینم برای 1400بخونم خواستم مظر شما رو بدونم چون خیلی نگرانم و بی قرار ،واقعا سال بعد قراره همچین کاری کنن اگه مثل کنکور 94 بشه که نمیشه قبول شد ممنون از راهنماییتون


واقعا کی همچین حرف های بچه گونه ای رو بهت زده؟ درس عبرت برای نظام قدیما؟ (: 
سود اینا توی همین جمعیت پشت کنکوریاس. نگران نباشید کنکور 94 دیگه تکرار نمیشه و سازمان سنجش بچه نیست که بخواد این رفتار ها رو بکنه، شما هم بچه نباشید و الکی وقت تلف نکنید.
ارادت

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

امیدوارم کنکور سخت برگزار شود

----------

